# ABC 7 News in Chicago



## Link

Is it just my imagination or are Cheryl Burton and Kathy Brock not very friendly with each other on the air when they co-anchor at 10pm?? 

Cheryl fills in for Ron and was made a contributing anchor at 10pm after Diann Burns was removed. I like both Cheryl and Kathy but they do not seem to have the good rapport that Linda Yu and Sylvia Perez do.


----------



## BearsFan

It's a cat fight in the making!

Seriously, I dunno. ABC7 continues to score big in the ratings...and it's a wonder, at times, how. Ron Magers is stoic, Jerry Taft is a dillrod, Kathy Brock is stiff. Mark Giangreco is practically the only thing they have going for them; his chemistry loosens up the team.

By contrast, NBC 5 is no better. Warner Saunders? Ha. CBS2...solid team, gained in the ratings this last time. Antonio Mora and DiannBurns...getting better. They've stoled 80% of WGN's news team...and are better off for it. Actually, IMHO, WGN9's "News at Nine" is the best in town.

Yes, I watch way too much local news. :nono2:


----------



## Link

BearsFan said:


> It's a cat fight in the making!
> 
> Seriously, I dunno. ABC7 continues to score big in the ratings...and it's a wonder, at times, how. Ron Magers is stoic, Jerry Taft is a dillrod, Kathy Brock is stiff. Mark Giangreco is practically the only thing they have going for them; his chemistry loosens up the team.
> 
> By contrast, NBC 5 is no better. Warner Saunders? Ha. CBS2...solid team, gained in the ratings this last time. Antonio Mora and DiannBurns...getting better. They've stoled 80% of WGN's news team...and are better off for it. Actually, IMHO, WGN9's "News at Nine" is the best in town.
> 
> Yes, I watch way too much local news. :nono2:


Warner Saunders is not quite the team they had with Ron Magers and Carol Marin who prob would still be sitting at NBC 5's anchor desk today had they not had that ordeal over Jerry Springer on the 10pm news back in 1997.

CBS 2 does keep improving more and more. The morning and 11am team of Roseanne Tellez and Randy Salerno is really good as is Antonio and Diann in the evenings. To me they are closer and closer to the quality CBS 2 has.

ABC 7 is always my favorite but times sure have changed without John Drury sitting at the 10pm news and then just a year later Diann Burns is removed from 5 and 10 putting a whole new team at 10 with Ron, Kathy, and Cheryl. I still think longtime ABC 7 anchor Alan Krashesky should have had the 10pm spot over Ron. But the best thing about them letting Diann go is having Cheryl Burton on at 5pm. The 6pm news has remained unchanged with Kathy and Alan since Floyd Kalber retired in 1998.


----------



## jerry downing

I like CBS2 but they seem to have a lot more advertising than they used to have.


----------



## Msguy

When I used to live in Chicago I used to watch ABC 7. At that time they had Joel Daley and Linda Yu as anchors with Jerry Taft doing weather and Jim Rose doing Sports. I don't live in Chicago anymore and cannot pick them up. But that was the Best News Team in the City of Chicago at that time.


----------



## Link

Msguy said:


> When I used to live in Chicago I used to watch ABC 7. At that time they had Joel Daley and Linda Yu as anchors with Jerry Taft doing weather and Jim Rose doing Sports. I don't live in Chicago anymore and cannot pick them up. But that was the Best News Team in the City of Chicago at that time.


Joel and Linda still do the 4pm newscast with Mike Kaplan Weather and Jim Rose Sports. That team has been in place for several years at 4pm.


----------



## Msguy

i never have seen a Mike Kaplan Weather cast. So Jerry Taft doesn't do the weather at ABC 7 anymore? He was good.


----------



## Lord Vader

Nobody, and I mean nobody on the face of this Earth is as good as the weather God himself, Tom Skilling of WGN-TV.

His weather casts are literally newscasts unto themselves, to say the least.


----------



## openhouse

Tom Skilling is my best. 

I watch WGN at 9pm and CBS2 at 10Pm everyday 

i even watch the 4pm until 5;30 newscasts on CBS2


----------



## Link

Msguy said:


> i never have seen a Mike Kaplan Weather cast. So Jerry Taft doesn't do the weather at ABC 7 anymore? He was good.


Yes, Jerry Taft does the weather on ABC 7 News at 5, 6, and 10. Mike Kaplan does the 4pm newscast. Tracy Butler does the 5am-7am and 11am newscasts. Weekends are Phil Schwartz.

That is how it is now for the weather. I think a few years back it was a little different.


----------

